# Camo boat painting... Done !



## atvalaska (Jan 12, 2017)

opcorn: Did it this past summer with some tips and trix from here,my secret... Turn the boat over ..at 24' this was a job ! Pics are backwards... Start at bottom [-X


----------



## KMixson (Jan 12, 2017)

Looks good. Very well done.


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2017)

Nice job! How's it holding up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatorglenn (Jan 12, 2017)

Man that looks good ! 
I almost thought it was a wrap, it's that good [emoji4] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfman (Jan 12, 2017)

It's a thing of beauty for sure!


----------



## stinkfoot (Jan 12, 2017)

Haha, love the teeth! What size OB do you run on that beast? Looks sharp!


----------



## atvalaska (Jan 12, 2017)

Merc 150-4s, with w 7.25 lift plate ,as I run both a jet and prop, I carry both and swap as needed. Rattle can paint has come a long way! Flipping the boat makes it easy to do the splash/rolls on the sides..well that and some ceiling tie wires ,bent to pin down the reelfoot stencils as I went.I did some testing... I camo'ed up a couple political yard signs..that I found...painted the boats base color on them them I picked the colors that look the most like my hunting fishing /river bank,
Placed it out in the woods (so to say) then i stood back and looked at it ,thats how the grey got in there...then bam! I hit the rite combo!


----------



## atvalaska (Feb 28, 2018)

Just melt the 74" of snow I got in the yard..then make the water soft again ...,will ya lord !!!


----------



## overboard (Feb 28, 2018)

Looks sharp, well done!


----------



## richg99 (Mar 1, 2018)

I don't know. I noticed that some of the leaf patterns were not scattered enough. Don't you think that the fish will notice....???? Ha Ha 

Just pulling your leg. Looks great. It is amazing what a pattern and some flat spray paint can do. I did a console on my G3. My BIL said " well, you really can't make a mistake" He was right!


----------



## atvalaska (Mar 14, 2019)

I did some more on this boat will put up more pics in a few weeks ! Snow is going ...lots of sun !


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Mar 17, 2019)

That looks great.


----------



## Crazyboat (Mar 18, 2019)

If it weren't for the teeth I'd never even seen the "boat".


----------



## atvalaska (Mar 11, 2021)

I forgot to get back here ! The rest of my boat can be seen over on the hull truth, under ...prop my weird boat . =D>


----------



## atvalaska (Mar 11, 2021)

the night before Xmas


----------



## DaleH (Mar 11, 2021)

*Awesome boat! *

But _'Life Below Zero'_? Ugghhhh ... not for me ...

I admire the spirit, independence and 'get to it' DIY'r attitude, but wow, just wow .... ......but maybe that and that I just don't care for salmon (to eat) does it, haha!


----------



## atvalaska (Mar 16, 2021)

Ha ! U can keep your rain and humidity! :lol:


----------



## atvalaska (Apr 20, 2021)

I guess I should post a done and running pic !


----------

